# Elijah the Tisbite?



## SolaGratia (Oct 3, 2007)

Was Elijah the Tishbite, an Israelite like from birth or did he became an Israelite ?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello Gil,

Although we do not have his father's name, or any history of his birth, we _are_ told in 1 Kings 17:1 he was was of the territory of Gilead, where the tribes of Reuben, Gad, and the half-tribe of Manasseh dwelt, likely from a village named Tishbeth or something similar. Seeing as he was identified as a Tishbite by all, and there was no cavil he was not a born Israelite but a Gentile (which one would expect of a converted stranger bringing such straits upon the nation), it is proper to simply assume him a born Israelite, especially as, on the mount of transfiguration, he seemed to represent the prophets while Moses the law.

Of John the baptizer it was said he would go forth "in the spirit and power of Elias [Elijah]" (Luke 1:17), making of Elijah an archetypal prophet. It is said of him "he made intercession to God against Israel" (Romans 11:2), and who but a born Israelite would so dare?

Was ever there a prophet not an Israelite? That is, after the birth of Jacob the patriarch and the commencement of the nation? The data is overwhelming he was a natural Israelite, and an impossible burden of proof is on whomever would assert otherwise.

[By the way, thank you for the book you mentioned to me in a PM. I just don't have the money to shell out for every opponent of the AV. It is enough I had to spring for the UBS 4th Ed. Greek NT, and Metzger's commentary on it!]

Steve


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 4, 2007)

Pastor Steve, Thanks for your help. 

Give me your info. and I will shipped out the book for you.


----------

